# rage tail



## browndog (Sep 3, 2008)

has any body been using the top water rage shad?i was at w/mart and the only colors they had were black with red flake,white and smoky shad i got the smoky besause it was the flashyest with silver flake.i have real clear water and lots of sunshine.i have'nt used it enough to judge it.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

I've caught a couple using the Smoke Shad color  . Rigged weightless on a 3/0 (might have been a 5/0) wide gap Gammy. Cast it to the weeds along the bank and cranked moderately to fast retrieve and got some topwater hits on it. Lots of fun! The Rage Tails can kick-up some water! Note:be sure and pull the tail loose from the body where the mold left some plastic.


----------



## browndog (Sep 3, 2008)

i've got all that down i'm just kind of wanting to know how it's working for any one else.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

browndog said:


> i've got all that down i'm just kind of wanting to know how it's working for any one else.




Works pretty good here


----------

